# A trip to Büyükada



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd like to know if this translation is correct:
_A trip to Büyükada > Büyükada'*ya *bir gezinti.

_My grammar says: _Büyükada'*da* bir gezinti._

Selamlar


----------



## snoopymanatee

Pitt said:


> _A trip *to* Büyükada. > Büyükada'*ya *bir gezinti. _
> 
> My grammar says: _Büyükada'*da* bir gezinti. _


_A trip *in* Büyükada. > Büyükada'*da* bir gezinti._


----------



## shafaq

Pitt said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> 
> I'd like to know if this translation is correct:
> _A trip to Büyükada > Büyükada'*ya *bir gezinti.
> 
> _My grammar says: _Büyükada'*da* bir gezinti._
> 
> Selamlar



_A trip to Büyükada__*???=* Büyükada'*ya *bir gezinti. _ 
_Büyükada'*da* bir gezinti._ but it is _*(not=to) *__A trip to Büyükada. 

Verb stem+(xntx) suffix, in Turkish is used to express something "*little, short, non-complete, abortive, insufficient, erroneous, irritating even unwanted*" as it was as the "*trip*" in English. Just as " __A trip to Büyükada__" conceptually isn't correct; "__Büyükada'*ya *bir gezinti.__"  too is indecent in Turkish.
Because *gezinti=trip* means a short "*walk around*" by means of time and distance without leaving initial location; then; both "__A trip to Büyükada" and__ "Büyükada'*ya *bir gezinti." isn't correct. Neither a "trip" nor a "gezinti" is sufficient to realize a "journey=gezi" to any where; from "outside" of it.

So; it isn't a "trip" but a "jorney" or a "tour" to Büyükada and its counterpart in Turkish is "*Büyükada'ya bir gezi*" or just "*Büyükada gezisi*".


Your grammar book has excelled in saying "Büyükada'da bir gezinti". As snoopymanatee indicated; _A trip in Büyükada. > Büyükada'da bir gezinti.  Because it is so short and "within it" without leaving initial location.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks a lot! I understand it like this:

gezi = a trip
_a trip *to* Büyükada = Büyükada'*ya* bir gezi_

gezinti = a walk
_a walk* in *Büyükada = Büyükada'*da* bir gezinti_

Is this correct?


----------



## shafaq

Turkish side of your equation is correct. But my objection toward "*gezi=a trip*" equation still continues.

To me; it isn't a "trip" but a "jorney" or a "tour" to Büyükada and its counterpart in Turkish is "Büyükada'ya bir gezi" or just "Büyükada gezisi". Trip is "a walk" but not a "journey".

According to Webster's New Wolrld Dictionary electronic version:
*trip: 
1  to walk, run or dance with light rapid steps, skip; caper
2  to stumble, esp.by catching the foot
3  to make a false step, inaccuracy or mistake; err
4  to falter in speech
 5  to run past the pallet of the escapement without catching
6  (rare) to take a trip; journey
7  (slang)to experience a TRIP of (n. 6)


*


----------



## LunarLord

*It doesn't always have to be "walk=trip" . Many boat-trips still exist around Büyükada and the other islands. Also people can go on a business/school trip(*iş gezisi/ okul gezisi*).Journey is usually used for one-way trips. But if you're referring to "gezinti" as a day trip, it is okay to use that way in my opinion. 

For gezinti, i would probably use "tour"(e.g. virtual tour=sanal gezinti) sometimes excursion(excursion boat=gezinti teknesi) , or informally "go for a walk/stroll/outing/jaunt" or even "drive around"(which all mean "*gezintiye çıkmak*" in general). 

Here is something i've found in Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary. For detailed information *http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/trip*
Plus, make sure to read the "Usage Note" to see the differences between trip and journey

Trip

1* a journey to a place and back again, especially a short one for pleasure or a particular purpose
_
Did you have a good trip?
__
We *went on a trip* to the mountains.
__
a *day trip* (= lasting a day)
__
a *boat/coach trip
*__
a *business/school/shopping trip
*__
They *took a trip* down the river.
__
We had to *make several trips* to bring all the equipment over.
_
*2* (slang) the experience that somebody has if they take a powerful drug that affects the mind and makes them imagine things_an acid (= LSD) trip
_*
3* an act of falling or nearly falling down, because you hit your foot against something


----------



## Pitt

Açıklamalarınız için çok teşekkürler!


----------

